# whispy leaves?



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi folks,

I have various strains going right now but a couple of my WW gals have began to show some disfigurement within the new growth. 

I`m running a 400w HPS, have vegged for 8 weeks and just transplanted for flower under a week ago, although no trauma occured during this transplant. 

I`ve been giving them 25-15-15 on the nutes and foliar spraying with dissolved lime for Ca/Mg at lights out.
I have yet to make the light change.

The fingers of the leaves are curving in an "S" shape, and seem to be twisting. 

I`m treating a Mg/ca defficeincy at present, also slowly raising the ph to make the deficeint nutrients available. 

Appologies for pics but it`s the best I can muster...

The Sativa dominant strains are doing great...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Shuggy we need better pics I can't tell a thing by those


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

a cal/mag defieciency can be solved by adding epsom salt also to your soil mix. are you soil or hydro? also wilted leaves can mean too hot a lot of times or even just too many lumens much burn is misdiagnosed as a deficiency be it from overnutes or heat/light. any pics?


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

or maybe not enogh light


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

These guys have all the light they could ever ask for. Actually had to raise my HPS yesterday as some leaves had light bleaching, I`ll try and get a pic up of that but I`m taking them by webcam, long story....

Soil, yes.

Maybe as the lights bleached one plant, heat could have been the issue but since transfering them into the flower area temps are kept stable at 80f.

I`ll try and get better pics guys, sorry.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

I`m giving cal/Mg, Doc.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

See if this thread help you any
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16461


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers Ozzy. That thread along with many others within this forum have been a constant 'by my side', since I began.

I`m thinking it`s the ph adjustment, I`ll get it stabilized before sweating any problems.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

I just know that cal/mag deficiency in soil isnt that common. pics still dark.
  all I mix into 5 gallons is 2 keg cups worm castings, 1/4 gauno(no nitrogen for bloom), 1/2 kelp, tbs epsom salt and thats it. just water with plain water and 1 tbs molasses per 5 gallons during bloom. it costs like 10 bucks a plant and it goes side by side with any house and garden advanced nutes etc. its mostly in the genetics really.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah flushing is always good for em too


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks dude, I`ve no intentions to flush though, being just transplanted into ericaceous soil with added bone meal to this mix.

When daylight hits I`ll get better pics...


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2011)

> foliar spraying with dissolved *lime* for Ca/Mg


 I've never.... heard of foliar spraying with lime.  epsoms, yes,.. lime, no... :confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

> Thanks dude, I`ve no intentions to flush though, being just transplanted into ericaceous soil with added bone meal to this mix.



It could be the plants are shocked from the tranplant into a "hotter" soil and are adjusting to it.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yup, I`ve been spraying with dissolved garden lime...
I take it that`s a strong candidate for my problems?

Some different pics but only slightly better.
:holysheep:







They`re rubbish, but it`s only the shape the leaves are taking which has me concerned.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

My money is on if you quit spraying lime on them they will start growing right


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> My money is on if you quit spraying lime on them they will start growing right


"ditto"... especially if you just TP to a fresh/hotter soil as well.  Your soil should have been pre-amended with lime, if you were concerned with mg deff' or ph ..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2011)

I would like to know where the OP read that fpiler with lime was good?...


sounds like your on the right track for fixing what ever the issue is...the pics are still tough to see..take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 25, 2011)

On a sticky within this section for treating a calcium def...


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you know where, right off hand?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hippy`s problem and solution one.


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2011)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> On a sticky within this section for treating a calcium def...



I must admit, I failed to read each and every symptom and cure before I stickied that shuggy. But it is certainly something that "I" have NEVER heard before.  If you have the lime in the soil, and are keeping ph range in an acceptable level, there shouldn't be a deficiency, and certainly no reason to foliar feed it.


> To fix a calcium deficiency you can treat by foliar feeding with one teaspoon of dolomite lime or Garden lime per quart/2 pint/1.25lt of water.


....in addition, that composition suounds waaay concentrated "IMO".. ,  he only recommends "1 teaspoon p/gallon of water" to put in the soil, yet "twice that"  concentration for foliar.?? :confused2:..
  I can tell you that "1 tablespoon, per gallon of soil", miced before planting, and you will never have a deficiency of mg or ca in your soil.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought that myself so I adjusted it to half....

Anyway, had them in darkness for 24hrs (workmen at house) and have now oficially began flower.

They look great now, think it may have been the soil being too hot as my ph was at 6 (saturated soil ph)

Cheers for the tip Hick


----------

